# Screaming when out of sight



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

Hello everyone! I just got my first vizsla over the weekend. He is a wonderful 9 week old boy. He has been GREAT on so many fronts. He is doing very well potty training, and to my surprise he is doing very well with crate training. After maybe one minute of crying (and sometimes no crying) he settles in for naps throughout the day and throughout the night (I wake up twice for potty breaks for him). He is content quietly chewing a bone in my lap all day long. I give him plenty of play time which I think is helping the crate training.

The problem I am having is when he is not in his crate... I won't let him roam around the house freely with me as I don't want to encourage accidents and he has trouble on the carpet. So when I get ready in the morning I have him in the bathroom with me (hard wood floors) and he chews a bone at my feet and is perfectly content, and I put up a baby gate. If I walk away even for a couple of seconds he starts screaming and he does not stop, it doesn't matter if I'm in view or not in view. I don't want this to continue! I'm not sure how to foster some independence without over utilizing a crate, while I always have my eye on him when he isn't in the crate. Do I just ignore it? Do I try small increments (5 seconds, 10 seconds etc), do I work on a quiet command (he seems young for this)? I know vizslas are known for being velcro dogs, I think I'm just nervous about him getting separation anxiety if he's like this when I'm out of sight for seconds (even though he is settling wonderfully in the crate). I'm hoping this is normal and overtime it will work itself out, he is still very young. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance! Additionally... what are good treats for training puppies at this age? I don't want to fill him up on anything so that he won't eat, but I want something that will be healthy for him too! Aside from screaming from behind the baby gate, everything else has gone seamlessly so far, and I am pleasantly surprised! 

P.S I attached pictures, meet Levi!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Levi is a great name! And a real cutie.

Recall you've had him less than a week, so this is very new for both of you and you're settling in. The most important thing is to establish a routine and stick to it. At this age, their needs are pretty simple: Potty, play, eat, drink, nap. Probably in 45 minute increments. 

Recall that a crate is not punishment, if you incorporate it into the routine he'll be OK with it and you'll be able to get on with your routine.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

I need to add a reminder, he is a baby that has just left the only home he has ever known and his siblings. He needs you and a routine.


----------



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

He is WONDERFUL in the crate, no complaints there at all. Naps during the day in there, sleeps at night in there. My concern is when I give attention to anything besides him when he is outside of the crate that he starts screaming bloody murder. I am Okay entertaining him when out of the crate most of the day, but I don't want this to reinforce that he gets constant attention or he screams. If he will grow out of this as he gets older/more sure of himself then that is definitely okay with me. As of right now if I walk away before I am even out of sight he is screaming... (again when not in the crate, specifically when I have him in the bathroom which is attached to my room and a baby gate between us).


----------



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

gingerling said:


> Levi is a great name! And a real cutie.
> 
> Recall you've had him less than a week, so this is very new for both of you and you're settling in. The most important thing is to establish a routine and stick to it. At this age, their needs are pretty simple: Potty, play, eat, drink, nap. Probably in 45 minute increments.
> 
> Recall that a crate is not punishment, if you incorporate it into the routine he'll be OK with it and you'll be able to get on with your routine.



I only use the crate for sleep which is working out great, never punishment  It's not the crate that is my concern but rather when he's in the bathroom behind a baby gate which is attached to my bedroom, I'm in there with him when I get ready for the day, and if I run over to the dresser for 2 seconds still in sight he screams.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You can do two things: Put him in the crate when you need your time. Or, leave him behind the gate...assuming it's safe and all....and let him scream.

But the larger issue is establishing a routine so he gets the hang of things and when he can reasonably expect your attention and when he needs to self soothe.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Also, don't comfort or make a big deal when you leave him alone in the bathroom gated off and don't make a big deal when you return. That will feed into any anxiety he is having. He will adapt like he did with the crate that he's in a safe place and you'll be back.


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

Tandes,

Levi is a super cute boy! I picked up my boy, Uncas at about 7.5 weeks and he is now a little more than 12 weeks. Whenever Uncas would cry bloody murder, I would ignore him. Whenever you acknowledge him while crying, it positively reinforces that behavior. 
Similar to Levi, Uncas has been amazing in his crate and in potty training. I too take him into the bathroom with me whenever I get ready (as I can keep a close eye on him) and that is the place where he cries the most. After ignoring him, he just lies down and goes to sleep. 

I know that our dogs are not the same as they weren't born from the same parents, but, as a breed, maybe some of the things that have worked for me will work for you! Best of Luck!


----------



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

TennesseeJed,

Thank you so much! This gives me a lot of hope


----------

